# Concerning PhragWeb.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I won't bother you all with the details about the who, the how and the why but I'm forced to move the PhragWeb domain. The problem is that I have been on a very short notice about the situation. Well to make a long story not unnecessarily longer: *PhragWeb is temporarily unavailable*  . However for those who cannot live without it :wink: , I have for the moment setup my personal domain/website to contain PhragWeb. So to visit PhragWeb go for the time being to www.robzuiderwijk.nl.
Sorry for any inconvenience and I hope that the original domain is up and running very soon.

All the best,

RZu.


----------



## gore42 (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Rob. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help... I have plenty of extra webspace 

- Matthew Gore


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Rob. You will not believe how many time I have tried to find your web site. I really missed it. Glad I can find it if necessary. Thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know, Rob. I hope the problem can be resolved soon. Your site is an invaluable resource!


----------



## Heather (Feb 9, 2007)

Good luck Rob! 

I came across this info when searching for the answer to a question on another forum and posted the current link.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the kind responses.
Moving the website and the domainname is in progress as we 'speak'. I hope that I can get the administrative side of things in order asap, so that PhragWeb is available again by means of its normal address.

So please bare with me.

All the best,

RZu.


----------

